# WALLe-E holding a Rubik's Cube



## PCwizCube (Jun 27, 2008)

*WALL-E holding a Rubik's Cube*

Look at this picture. WALL-E, a robot that is going to be in the movies, is holding a Rubik's Cube. Notice that the Cube is dirty and WALL-E is a trash collector. Someone threw the Rubik's Cube away!


----------



## ROOT (Jun 27, 2008)

thats cube abuse!!


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is a much bigger version for anyone (me included!) who now wants to use this for their wallpaper  .


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 27, 2008)

Right when I opened this page, a wall-e commercial came on.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2008)

Assuming that is a standard color scheme, that's an impossible scramble!

Note that the FDL corner has Red, Blue, and Orange.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 27, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> Here is a much bigger version for anyone (me included!) who now wants to use this for their wallpaper  .



I might cover my room with that!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 27, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Assuming that is a standard color scheme, that's an impossible scramble!
> 
> Note that the FDL corner has Red, Blue, and Orange.



It's obviously not a standard color scheme, as you can see the red and orange centers next to each other


----------



## Bryan (Jun 27, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming that is a standard color scheme, that's an impossible scramble!
> ...



And with that FDL corner along with the white center, we can see that this cube is impossible to solve. No wonder someone threw it away!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 27, 2008)

Yup, now I agree after looking at it more closely.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 27, 2008)

I actually first saw the image when William posted a link on my Facebook wall... 

"Reconstruction" attempt:
http://archive.garron.us/solves/2008/WALL-E.htm

Also, the homepage of fandango.com featured the image. 
(Screenshot, for later reference.)


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 27, 2008)

Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



I think they tried switching the stickers but it still didn't work out


----------



## Brett (Jun 27, 2008)

Ew. I'm seeing this movie tomorrow with my friends and they're gonna make dumb comments about me


----------



## CanadaCube (Jun 27, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Assuming that is a standard color scheme, that's an impossible scramble!
> 
> Note that the FDL corner has Red, Blue, and Orange.



Nice Observation!! This is the best random stream!! CUBE ABUSE!  The cube needs Cubesmith Tiles.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I actually first saw the image when William posted a link on my Facebook wall...
> 
> "Reconstruction" attempt:
> http://archive.garron.us/solves/2008/WALL-E.htm



That BW edge _is_ BW, there's no way it's BY...lol


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 27, 2008)

Easy cross.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 27, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Easy cross.



But then you still can't solve it !


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 28, 2008)

Just came back from WALL·E. You might have to clamor about the color scheme, but there are a few good places to cheer and toss up your cube in the air (well, if you have yours with you, unlike me).


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm going to see it tommorow, it sounds good.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 28, 2008)

All my friends wanted to see Wanted instead but Wall-E is surely on my soon-to-see list, it received 97% on Rotten Tomatoes... thats pretty rare, i'm intrigued 

I cant believe you would take time to analyze that cube. And I agree that it cant be BY edge piece, its clearly BW. I wouldnt be surprised if the cube was unsolvable.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 28, 2008)

I saw the movie at the first showing


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2008)

I've never heard of it (maybe it didn't come out here). The only movie I want to see is Prince Caspian!


----------



## wddglr (Jun 29, 2008)

http://wddglr.deviantart.com/art/wwwwwwaaaalllllleeeeeeeee-90015423



it is solvable. eve solved it.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 29, 2008)

I just got back from seeing Wall-E, that was a very good movie, I liked it a lot! Also, yes the cube had relatively a lot of screen time, about as much as Pursuit of Happyness. Yay!

Chris


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 29, 2008)

Just remembered, I've been making a lot of these:






(Thanks again for finding the font, Shelley!)

















...and a whole bunch more.
I'd post more, but I can't resize in here (although I don't feel guilty about filesizes, because PNG and RLE are just that cool). 

Does anyone have any more ideas? They _should_ end in "E," though...


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 29, 2008)

CUB . E maybe? post to short


----------



## genwin (Jun 29, 2008)

LUCK.E can be one..


----------



## Bryan (Jun 29, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Does anyone have any more ideas? They _should_ end in "E," though...



TOB-E ?

Junk filter.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 29, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> CUB . E maybe?





Bryan said:


> TOB-E ?


Probably should've listed what I have:

AMBE ANDE CASE CLANCE CUBE EDDE JENNE JEREME JOE KEEME KELLE KUTE MACKE MITSUKE NAKAJE SHELLE STEPHANE SUNE TIMOTHE TOBE WILLE


----------



## hdskull (Jun 29, 2008)

Lucas what program did you take your screen shot with ?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 29, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Lucas what program did you take your screen shot with ?




```
Fn - Prnt Scrn
```


----------



## MistArts (Jun 29, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas what program did you take your screen shot with ?
> ...



Mine is:


```
Prt Scr
```


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 29, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > hdskull said:
> ...


Laptop.


----------



## William Chen (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice logo imitations, Lucas, the style is indistinguishable from the actual logo.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 2, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > CUB . E maybe?
> ...



How about PARITY, SUB-TWENTY, and PETROLEUM JELLY?


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 2, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > martijn_cube said:
> ...



silicon-e beats petroleum jell-e anyday


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

SOLV.E
+TWE.E (dutch for +TWO)
KEYHOL.E
wwwwwwaaaalllllleeeeeeee.e
and most importantly:
AVG. E?

But what is this all about? I don't know that logo


----------



## Bryan (Jul 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> But what is this all about? I don't know that logo



It's a movie from Pixar (makers of Toy Story, Monsters Inc, The Incredibles, Cars, Finding Nemo, etc).


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

Bryan said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > But what is this all about? I don't know that logo
> ...


 
Sometimes my brain doesn't work. I understood Wall.E was a movie, but I didn't make the connection to the XYZ.E logo 

But now I have an excuse to add SWORDSMAN KIRB.E


----------

